# DIY - Timing Belt Replacement - GONE!...Help!



## '95MullberryVR6 (May 31, 2002)

Link doesn't work and I need to replace it tonight!
Someone Help me!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: DIY - Timing Belt Replacement - GONE!...Help! ('95MullberryVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’95MullberryVR6* »_Link doesn't work and I need to replace it tonight!
Someone Help me!


x2... have a T belt waiting to install


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Timing Belt Replacement - GONE!...Help! (redzone98)*

Check out my sig for the diy site http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Timing Belt Replacement - GONE!...Help! (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_x2... have a T belt waiting to install

_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_x2... have a T belt waiting to install

x3 
that diy site is not found either!


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, I wanted to look up some info on oil pressure in the Bentley Online manual, and it went poof too.


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (959Lover)*

The online Bentley has been gone for quite a while.


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (Cyrus #1)*

ok where is the flywheel marking? the bellhouse but where is that? 
i'm looking for a green plug but can't find it. is it under the car?
also, how to rotate the crank to line up the timing? i can't rotate it at the pulley. the crank sprocket is hard to rotate.


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (GiddyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiddyGTI* »_ok where is the flywheel marking? the bellhouse but where is that? 
i'm looking for a green plug but can't find it. is it under the car?
also, how to rotate the crank to line up the timing? i can't rotate it at the pulley. the crank sprocket is hard to rotate.









The flywheel marking is in the plug mounted on top of the bellhousing at the rear of the engine (driver's side). If you can't find the green plug either A) it's missing, or B) you need to clean your engine compartment. Pop out the plastic plug in the green one (or unscrew the green one with a 17mm allen... or pliers) and the marking will be someone near the teeth on the flywheel.
Use a socket & long wrench on the crank pulley to turn the engine over. It's also easy if you pull #1 plug (far passenger side) and place a screw driver or something else long/skinny and find TDC.


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (rollercoasterracer)*

if the old belt is still installed, just put white out marks on the belt and corresponding teeth, remove the old belt, put marks on the new belt at the same place and reinstall with your white out lining up. tension it sot he belt can't turn more than 90 deggrees with finger strength.
that's the most straightforward method.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (rollercoasterracer)*

I've been told the easy way to rotate the crank is to jack both sides of the car , put it into 5th gear and turn the wheels by hand....
Once you have everything lined up at TDC (before you relieve tension) you should make marks on the crank sprocket and camshaft sprocked. Mark one tooth on the cam and three on the crank. Then you count the teeth and mark the newbelt - this must be exact so tripple check your counts.
Then when putting the belt on make sure the marks you made line up and the distributor mark lines up as well as the TDC marks on the cam and crank. rotate the crank - if the marks line up on the second rotation then you should be OK.


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (rollercoasterracer)*

good tips. i'll look again and try again. 
can't do the white out thing though the timing belt lost some teeth and slipped. its off the car too. 
thansk


----------



## J.Knipl (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: DIY - Timing Belt Replacement - GONE!...Help! ('95MullberryVR6)*

Found this , hope it helps a bit 

http://groups.google.com/group...5a6e4


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

online bentley is back on, but yeah. The DIY group is a good resource for timing your car. Link is in my sig. Isn't my site, but I found it useful, and I spread the word

















_Modified by 959Lover at 8:09 PM 7-12-2006_


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (959Lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *959Lover* »_online bentley is back on, but yeah. The DIY group is a good resource for timing your car. Link is in my sig. Isn't my site, but I found it useful, and I spread the word
















_Modified by 959Lover at 8:09 PM 7-12-2006_

the diy group website has been taken down.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Timing Belt Replacement - GONE!...Help! (J.Knipl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Knipl* »_Found this , hope it helps a bit 

http://groups.google.com/group...5a6e4

Good instructions - I think I'll post them here just in case they disapear too









_Quote, originally posted by *Dennis* »_The pictures aren't that great but the timing belts are easy to do.
The first thing you want to do is to make sure the engine is set at
top dead centre by using the timing marks on the crank. If you look at
the timing belt pulley on the cam and intermediate shaft you will
notice that they are the same. Both of these pulleys have a mark on
the outside of the pulley and the inside of the pulley just under the
teeth of the pulley. On the camshaft, you line up the mark on the
inside of the pulley (facing the back of the engine or away from
cylinder # 1) with the top of the dust shield that runs up the
cylinder head. The picture in the Bentley manual shows a close up of
this. The intermediate shaft and crankshaft pulleys are a bit
different. There is a timing mark on the front of the crank pulley and
the other one is on the front of the intermediate shaft. These two
marks are lined up against each other, there is also a picture of this
in the manual. These are the only two things you must align to ensure
that your car will work. The engine in your car is what is called a
non-interference engine, meaning that if you break your timing belt
the engine will just spin down without contacting anything. Once you
get the front covers (upper and lower) off, make sure the engine is at
TDC and replace the crank pulley and identify the two timing marks,
one on the inside of the cam and the one where the crank pulley over
laps the intermediate shaft pulley. If you don't see the timing marks
at this point then you might want to put everything back together and
let somebody else do it but I can almost guarantee you that you will
just laugh and keep going because it is pretty easy once you see it
first hand. You should also paint the timing marks once you have it
apart to make it easier to assemble. Make sure you have the front
seals close at hand incase yours are leaking, you don't want to do
this twice in as many days if you don't have too. Do you have the tool
for tensioning the idler pulley, you can do with out but it makes the
job that much easier. Check your water pump as well because you have
most of the front of the engine apart although the bolts always seem
to corrode in the housing and you need to take the whole thing apart
anyways. The only other thing to do is to make sure that you don't put
too much tension on the belt because you don't want to cause premature
wear. When you re-assemble the timing belt you might have to set it a
few times to get everything lined up just right but you will notice if
any of the pulleys are off by just one tooth by looking at the timing
marks. I find the Bentley manual to really good but it does assume
that you have mechanical abilities and it doesn't give step by step
instructions just the basics of what you need to know.
I hope this didn't make things worse
Cheers, Dennis


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Timing Belt Replacement - GONE!...Help! (LewsCabbyTherin)*

I still can't find the green flywheel plug so i'll get TDC the way described above. 
but if someone can point it out in this pic (best i can take) for reference. my car is a fox and engine is longitudinal.








also there is a nubb on crank sprocket outer face. is that anything?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: DIY - Timing Belt Replacement - GONE!...Help! (GiddyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiddyGTI* »_I still can't find the green flywheel plug so i'll get TDC the way described above. 
but if someone can point it out in this pic (best i can take) for reference. my car is a fox and engine is longitudinal.


Hey fellow Foxer-
You don't have a green flywheel plug. Look through the window into the bellhousing that lets you see the flywheel. There is a pointer sticking out from the engine side of the window. There are degree markings on the flwheel that you will line up with. Look in the Bentley for how to set your ignition timing and it will show you a good diagram of what I'm describing.

<<edit>>
If I'm looking at your picture right, the window is just a little below and behind the connector you have unplugged from the distributor. I can see the starter motor teeth on the flyweel. Also, to see down in there a little easier (like when I'm setting the ignition timing and trying to get the timing light down in there), you can lift your coolant reservoir out of the way and look down in from the driver side fender area.
Cheers












_Modified by snowfox at 10:54 AM 7-13-2006_


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (The_Hamster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Hamster* »_the diy group website has been taken down.

Luckily, I printed out the whole T belt job procedure from there. I guess if I find time, I'll type it all up that dude's way, and put pics with arrows that actually point to the thing that it is supposed to


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Timing Belt Replacement - GONE!...Help! (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_Hey fellow Foxer-
You don't have a green flywheel plug. Look through the window into the bellhousing that lets you see the flywheel. There is a pointer sticking out from the engine side of the window. There are degree markings on the flwheel that you will line up with. Look in the Bentley for how to set your ignition timing and it will show you a good diagram of what I'm describing.

<<edit>>
If I'm looking at your picture right, the window is just a little below and behind the connector you have unplugged from the distributor. I can see the starter motor teeth on the flyweel. Also, to see down in there a little easier (like when I'm setting the ignition timing and trying to get the timing light down in there), you can lift your coolant reservoir out of the way and look down in from the driver side fender area.
Cheers










awesome. will look for the window.


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Timing Belt Replacement - GONE!...Help! (GiddyGTI)*

so this is the markings i found on the flywheel
. . . . . . . . . l 9 OlT 
or something like that.
the bentley says to align it to 0 but there is no 0. i think the first dot is TDC but not 100%.


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Timing Belt Replacement - GONE!...Help! (GiddyGTI)*

From what I have seen, the TDC mark is not on the line with the incremental timing dashes. Look below that band just a little and look for a round indenation, not a "zero".


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (959Lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *959Lover* »_Luckily, I printed out the whole T belt job procedure from there. I guess if I find time, I'll type it all up that dude's way, and put pics with arrows that actually point to the thing that it is supposed to









If you have the pics, I'd like to have them to host them on http://www.BrokeVW.com
theDIYgroup site stopped hosting the pages, and I moved most of the 020 pages over, but the other pages didn't make it.
I'll fix the pics by adding the arrows and text to the actual picture








I thought I needed the .html file, but I found a cached version on Yahoo, and now am missing just the pictures.... http://www.brokevw.com/timing.html
Broke


_Modified by Broke at 6:31 PM 7-14-2006_


----------



## S4mig (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: DIY - Timing Belt Replacement - GONE!...Help! (LewsCabbyTherin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LewsCabbyTherin* »_Check out my sig for the diy site http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I love the "Welcome" on that site. All too common anymore.


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

well i figured it out and changed the timing belt and engine started up. rough start but started smoothing out after a few minutes.
however, i was not able to change the alt/coolant pump belt and the ac belt so i put the old ones back on. new belts are too hard to get installed. any tips on this?
i uploaded vid on google. i think i have and exhaust leak too.
http://video.google.com/videop...40612 


_Modified by GiddyGTI at 8:26 AM 7-17-2006_


----------



## J.Knipl (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (GiddyGTI)*



GiddyGTI said:


> well i figured it out and changed the timing belt and engine started up. rough start but started smoothing out after a few minutes.
> however, i was not able to change the alt/coolant pump belt and the ac belt so i put the old ones back on. new belts are too hard to get installed. any tips on this?
> If you got the old ones off then you should have no trouble getting new ones on .
> Dumb question : you know that you are supposed to relieve the tension on belts when you change them , right . The al, ps pump and ac compressor all have mount AND adjusting bolts that need to be loosened . Also are you 100% sure that the new ones are the right size .


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (J.Knipl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Knipl* »_Dumb question : you know that you are supposed to relieve the tension on belts when you change them , right . The al, ps pump and ac compressor all have mount AND adjusting bolts that need to be loosened . Also are you 100% sure that the new ones are the right size .

not a dumb question cause i thought loosening the pulleys was how you relieved tension. the bentley said nothing about the mount and adjusting bolts. i was going to loosen the alternator but the bolts started stripping so said *** it. 
i'm 100% i have the right belt size. i can see both name and model on existing and new belts. 
thanks. gonna go at it with the wrench again


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (GiddyGTI)*

I remember loosening all the bolts that held tension for all the accesorries. I took the pulleys off, and replaced them with the belts on them. The last one with I think the shorter belt when putting it back on was a little pain, but after using a lot of strength, you should be able to align the holes and slip a bolt in and thread it in a little. If you see nothing is happening, try taking that slider mechanism off from the PS bracket thingy. Anyone got a pic of what i'm talking about?
good luck


----------



## jkillion (Feb 12, 2000)

The_Hamster said:


> if the old belt is still installed, just put white out marks on the belt and corresponding teeth, remove the old belt, put marks on the new belt at the same place and reinstall with your white out lining up. tension it sot he belt can't turn more than 90 deggrees with finger strength.
> that's the most straightforward method.


This is excellent suggestion. Worked perfectly and was easy. For confidence sake, I put the engine at TDC when I made my marks. :thumbup::thumbup: to The_Hamster


----------

